
On Interviewing Software Engineers - spicavigo
https://medium.com/@yousuffauzan/on-interviewing-91e2e66aa082
======
edoceo
Watching people code won't solve the interview "problem".

------
jack9
This is a medium.com link, which is advertising for

[https://codebunk.com/](https://codebunk.com/)

~~~
mercury_craze
Quite a few times this week I've seen articles posted from Medium that read
like the sort of low content marketing fluff you get on LinkedIn. I used
associate articles posted there with quality and depth, this sort of blogspam
is helping to dilute this association.

------
shadykiller
I have used this tool multiple times for taking interviews. I like it

